# What kind of brush or comb?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

You need to put the dog up on a table. Don't try to groom on the floor or in your lap. If you don't have a grooming table, I recommend getting one of those non-stick mats you put under an area rug. Put this on a table or counter and it will give your dog a secure place to stand.

The slicker brush may be too prickly for this girl. Try using a pin brush. You want one without balls at the ends of the pins.

A Poodle needs to be taught to stand quietly while it is being brushed. You should also teach your dog to lie quietly on its side. This is both a safety and a grooming issue. 

You can start out easy and table train by praising good behavior and scolding poor behavior. Reward with treats when the dog stands or lies quietly. Pretty soon, though, the dog should get with the program. If she doesn't, ask again and I'll tell you some tricks for getting a Poodle to behave on the table.


----------



## julievmk (Feb 4, 2010)

could you post a picture or link of the type of brush you are referring to? Thanks for the tips. Where would I get one of those mats? Would a place like walmart carry them?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

A Poodle owner's tack box should have the following brushes/combs:

*Pin Brush with flexible pins*
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...201/vname/All_Systems_Soft_Pin_Brushes__White

*Slicker Brush with flexible pins*
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...catid/201/vname/Comfy_Care_Ergonomic_Slickers

*Poodle Comb*
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...h_Poodle_Comb_with_Wood_Handle_8.75_inch_3350

*Greyhound Comb*
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...me_Plated_Medium_Coarse_Greyhound_Comb_6_inch


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I use Les Poochs "slicker" brushes http://www.lespoochs.com/brushes.asp
Chris Christiansen pin brushes and butter combs 
http://www.chrissystems.com/brushes.htm
http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm

While these are expensive, they are so effective and don't break coat like a lot of the other tools out there.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I agree with Cameo on the tools. A little more expensive to purchase, but you'll probably have them for many, many years. But, I really think if you had to buy ONE tool, it would be a decent comb. Too many poodle owners only top brush and the matting is occuring next to the skin.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> I agree with Cameo on the tools. A little more expensive to purchase, but you'll probably have them for many, many years. But, I really think if you had to buy ONE tool, it would be a decent comb. Too many poodle owners only top brush and the matting is occuring next to the skin.



Good point Kanata! Good tools only need to be purchased ONCE and can make your job so much easier.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't like the Les Pooch brushes because they tend to pull out too much coat. I would definitely never use one on a show coat.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree about the everyday brushes, but the pro brushes (gold and silver) are much easier on the coat. Of course, you would want to treat a show coat with kid gloves 

I also have some of the CC slickers and like those as well, but then, I prefer to use a pin brush & comb a poodle coat if at all possible. The silver and gold LP brushes are wonderful if you've got some matting to get through. I own a Mat zapper, but dont' really care for it


----------

